# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  مشکل فارسی با بانک mysql و برنامه اکسس

## akram_raeespour

سلام
من یک برنامه با اکسس دارم و می خواهم بانک اون رو mysql کنم. بانک هم که با اکسس بود رو با موفقیت به mysql تبدیل کردم و فیلدهای فارسی در بانک درست نمایش داده می شوند.( برای نمایش بانک از نرم افزار navicat استفاده کردم). حالا که برنامه را به بانک لینک کردم موقعی که جداول لینک شده را باز می کنم و یاآنها رو روی فرم نمایش می دهم به جاری کاراکترهای فارسی علامت سوال می آورد. من نمی دانم مشکل از کجاست چون بانک اصلی را که باز می کنم فیلدهای فارسی درست است!!

----------


## peyman1987

دوست عزیز شما با چه زبانی کار میکنین؟
تحت وب هستین یا دارین application مینویسین؟
یه توضیحاتی بدین تا بشه بهتون کمک کرد

----------


## akram_raeespour

سلام
این برنامه application تحت ویندوز است. برنامه و دیتابیس با اکسس بوده که حالا می خوام دیتابیس اون mysql باشه. database  رو به mysql تبدیل (convert) کردم و از طریق برنامه به اون لینک کردم. می تونم اطلاعات جداول رو در فرم نشان بدهم. فقط فارسی ها رو علامت سوال نشون میده.
اما در محیط برنامه navicat (یک ادیتور برای mysql) همه اطلاعات فارسی درست. است.

----------


## akram_raeespour

یعنی هیچ کسی یک برنامه اکسس که به بانک mysql متصل باشه رو کار نکرده؟

----------


## akram_raeespour

سلام
مشکل حل شد. باید از درایور Mysql ODBC connector 5.1 استفاده کرد نه 3.1

----------

